# Host the leak



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

It's the only honourable option. Host the leak.


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 10, 2019)

If anyone has been using passwords throughout accounts, personal emails for signing up and the like then they probably deserve to get doxed just for being so blatantly stupid and not reading the rules. Although, having said that, I don't see why we should.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> Although, having said that, I don't see why we should.



Because covering it up is a cuck move for soy cucks who don't love free speech.


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 10, 2019)

"We must self dox to own the Libs"-Mundane Aryan Matt
This is the only true solution, the final solution-if you will.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'd say give affected users a heads up so that they can do CYA and then host it.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Sep 10, 2019)

Soon the snake will swallow it's own tail, breaking the fifth seal...


----------



## eldri (Sep 10, 2019)

Jesus Wept said:


> I'd say give affected users a heads up so that they can do CYA and then host it.


All Alot of users were affected (not including lurkers).

Regarding IPs, the ones leaked were from a very very short time frame. I know this because I change my IP address biweekly and the only IP address listed under my username was from a VPN server in Texas.


----------



## byuu (Sep 10, 2019)

But please remove all the slashfic I posted in TTS first.


----------



## Superman93 (Sep 10, 2019)

HOST THE LEAK NULL! DONT BE A FAGGOT NULL!


----------



## Keystone (Sep 10, 2019)

Agree. We have to set the doxing example all should strive towards, after all.


----------



## Oaat (Sep 10, 2019)

It's time to get halal'd everyone.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

Do you lads want to get doxed soft and secret on the deepweb and passed around from hand to grubby hand in backroom discord servers?
_
Or do you want to ride eternal on the kiwi farms, pitiless and pure???_


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 10, 2019)

I want to know who's using the silliest e-mail address!


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 10, 2019)

not hosting the leak is a low energy jeb-tier move


----------



## eldri (Sep 10, 2019)

Quijibo69 said:


> I want to know who's using the silliest e-mail address!


@Dynastia, of course
dynastiafggt@gmail.com


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 10, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Lol some re.tard reported the file.



Still downloads, I'm pulling it now. Have to know if they caught my gamergate.us email.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 10, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Lol some re.tard reported the file.


Already made a few copys, so if it shuts down ill repost it
Not like its worth anything, unless you somehow want to   a bunch of trannys, neets, autists, /pol/acks, libtards, some chinese shills and faggots


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Sep 10, 2019)

My name's not on the list.

I think I'm _actually_ offended.

Am I not _good enough_ for you, Mister Hacker? Am I a _joke_ to you?


----------



## beautiful person (Sep 10, 2019)

Just changed my passwords so I'm fine with this.

Would be a fun way to piss off the Twitter dweebs celebrating this ~leak~ as though it means anything.


----------



## eldri (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm starting to believe that Null staged the hack and leaked account information to scare off the newfags from the Weeb Wars after their exceptional behavior this past week.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 10, 2019)

@Dynastia they got you bro, time to quit lol.

Edit: Oh no, me too!!!

Edit 2: holy fuck, what a joke.


----------



## Hal (Sep 10, 2019)

Considering the fact I don't use my personal email or password for this site I don't really care what happens


----------



## Crisseh (Sep 10, 2019)

I made the list!

I expect trannies to picket my door at any second now!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 10, 2019)

This is one of the lamest hacks I've ever seen. As far as I can tell this is just profile data that's been copied and none of it provides anything of use even if you are an idiot who didn't pay attention to all the warnings about not linking KF to the rest of your life.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Sep 10, 2019)

My halal when?


----------



## Senor Gatin (Sep 10, 2019)

Expect hoards of retards attempting to figure what to do with the leaks


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

This leak is fucking worthless, null should host this.


----------



## X Prime (Sep 10, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> This is one of the lamest hacks I've ever seen. As far as I can tell this is just profile data that's been copied and none of it provides anything of use even if you are an idiot who didn't pay attention to all the warnings about not linking KF to the rest of your life.



Yup. It's a snapshot of your homepage, your profile blurb, your contribution page, your talk to staff forum view, your proving grounds forum view, and your threads started view.

Basically the only interesting info they can glean from this is who PMed you, your email, and your IP.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

X Prime said:


> Yup. It's a snapshot of your homepage, your profile blurb, your contribution page, your talk to staff forum view, your proving grounds forum view, and your threads started view.
> 
> Basically the only interesting info they can glean from this is who PMed you, your email, and your IP.


The only embarassing thing for me is the fact that I used cock.li to register here and that I PMed Tooter.


----------



## X Prime (Sep 10, 2019)

Right, from what I can see they didn't bother crawling the actual content of the PMs.


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Sep 10, 2019)

Even if I'm on the list and they get anything usable, it doesn't matter. I'm so boring there's nothing they can realistically hit me with. 
That's why I'm here after all, I've got nothing better to do with my time.


----------



## UW 411 (Sep 10, 2019)

It's pretty fun having a read through the PM titles, ngl


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 10, 2019)

X Prime said:


> Yup. It's a snapshot of your homepage, your profile blurb, your contribution page, your talk to staff forum view, your proving grounds forum view, and your threads started view.
> 
> Basically the only interesting info they can glean from this is who PMed you, your email, and your IP.



And it's rather a stretch to call burner emails, IPs (mostly VPNs), and Dynastia's porn filled chainletter "interesting".


----------



## Otis Boi (Sep 10, 2019)

Yay i was cool enough to be on the list. I feel like my life has been suddenly validated.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

HOST THE LEAK!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Sep 10, 2019)

I love that our reaction to a big info leak is just making fun of @Dynastia and calling the leak retarded.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

For anyone interested, once you extract release1.zip and h.zip, you can find files related your account by using "ls *ACC_NAME* where ACC_NAME is lowercase with dashes replacing spaces. For me, I used "mkdir ../myfiles && cp *ACC_NAME* ../myfiles && cd ../myfiles" and then just browsed through.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I love that our reaction to a big info leak is just making fun of @Dynastia
> Also, here's our answer to the people who get on us for doxxxxxing.



Wait, who's making fun of me? Th..they're not pointing out that I have an email address are they?


----------



## X Prime (Sep 10, 2019)

Not only should Null host the leak, he should mock how little info its got.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

The IP leak is hilarious, as at most anyone really driven to fuck with you can send a harshly worded email to your VPN provided or if you're stupid unfortunate, your ISP.
That being said, there are ways to see what IPs have torrented what, so inevitably there will be some degenerate shit associated with your account here.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Sep 10, 2019)

Jesus Wept said:


> The IP leak is hilarious, as at most anyone really driven to fuck with you can send a harshly worded email to your VPN provided or if you're stupid unfortunate, your ISP.


That's the best part, VPNs are so incredibly common that grabbing someone's IP can almost be considered wasted effort. There are even services that provide a dedicated IP so you don't bounce around.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> soft and secret on the deepweb and passed around from hand to grubby hand in backroom discord servers?


And relive my childhood?  No thanks.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> That's the best part, VPNs are so incredibly common that grabbing someone's IP can almost be considered wasted effort. There are even services that provide a dedicated IP so you don't bounce around.



ip grabbing is the metadata checking of four years ago in the dox industry


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Sep 10, 2019)

Look, if any prospective employer found your email or something from this leak, they are most likely based enough to understand the Internet and the KiwiFarms. I'm not very worried.
They would have to first know what is a KiwiFarms, then know a leak happened, then know how to find the leak, _then_ cross-reference that leak with all the emails in their company. Only a Kiwi would do something that arduous.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 10, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> It's pretty fun having a read through the PM titles, ngl



Oh shit, now everyone is going to know I host Sunday Movie Night and give ebooks to people.



WhoBusTank69 said:


> That's the best part, VPNs are so incredibly common that grabbing someone's IP can almost be considered wasted effort. There are even services that provide a dedicated IP so you don't bounce around.



I guess my question is haven't these people heard of dynamic IP's? No one I know I who doesn't run a business has a static IP.


----------



## Anrende (Sep 10, 2019)

dangit the ruskies will have found that MLP roleplay account I made as my email


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

Let's be real, we have to host the leak from an optics perspective. We either dox everybody or nobody, ourselves included.


----------



## SweetDee (Sep 10, 2019)

If I pretend to be terrified, will that help?  Because I will.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

@Null can everyone featured in the leak get a badge or trophy or something?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 10, 2019)

I have absolutely no sympathy for anybody who didn’t heed the warnings when making an account here.

Host it.


----------



## Bessie (Sep 10, 2019)

Why should Null have to post it himself, though? Everybody who grabbed a copy just share it around. He's busy holding the site together with his bare hands. Also exterminating the last of Hamas.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bessie said:


> Why should Null have to post it himself, though? Everybody who grabbed a copy just share it around. He's busy holding the site together with his bare hands. Also exterminating the last of Hamas.
> View attachment 930899


The .zip was initially posted here, I think Null should reinstate it if he gets the time and allow us to shitpost in the reply section


----------



## Superman93 (Sep 10, 2019)

Alright to the mod that deleted my post, I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt to not call you fucking exceptional and say this was just a mistake.
But um, That was a joke. I honestly don't know how you couldn't tell I was joking when I said "I was gonna change my passport and flee the country because they caught my fake email and VPN address" but whatever.


----------



## BW 182 (Sep 10, 2019)

"You just made the list!" - Lisp Jericho


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 10, 2019)

oh no, they’ll find my suspended twitter and disabled facebook lol


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

This is bullshit. We get half our doxes from DB swaps and tonguewash the balls of every two-bit hacker who swings by here to drop on other sites but when it comes back on us we're going to play this weak-assed "moral high ground" tune like pissweak babies who can dish it out but can't take it?

Mediocre.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> But um, That was a joke. I honestly don't know how you couldn't tell I was joking when I said "I was gonna change my passport and flee the country because they caught my fake email and VPN address" but whatever.



It was deleted because you quoted the link to the release. They're being soy cucks who don't love free speech.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

Are mods really beleting this shit? It's not a big deal


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't want to release it because its funnier that way. I'm just imagining some furries getting mad about having a thread and wanting to FIGHT BACK LULULUL and trying to find the leak but failing because they are exceptional and screaming about it.


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 10, 2019)

Jesus Wept said:


> Are mods really beleting this shit? It's not a big deal


Mods are Alt-liberal fags they deleted my posts too, Kiwis rise up!


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> View attachment 930951
> 
> This is bullshit. We get half our doxes from DB swaps and tonguewash the balls of every two-bit hacker who swings by here to drop on other sites but when it comes back on us we're going to play this weak-assed "moral high ground" tune like pissweak babies who can dish it out but can't take it?
> 
> Mediocre.



As moral high guards of free speech, we should honor our promise to protect free speech by releasing the leaks. Please release them so we don't look like hypocrites.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> As moral high guards of free speech, we should honor our promise to protect free speech by releasing the leaks. Please release them so we don't look like hypocrites.


Well we don't have to make it any easier for the people who hate the farms and when a cow goes "i have the release" the farms can say so?


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 10, 2019)

I like how the way the quiz up top is worded shows a hint of how OP struggles with identifying himself as "a real man" and probably needs to keep reassuring himself by doing "manly things". That's definitely not a sign of latent homosexuality at all!

I'm sure releasing the leak will help, let's do it so OP can stop feeling like a big fag


----------



## Solomon (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't know why anyone would possibly want that information.

Could anyone here hook a brother up with a link?


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 10, 2019)

Lysolman said:


> Well we don't have to make it any easier for the people who hate the farms and when a cow goes "i have the release" the farms can say so?



Hey, it's only fair if we demand big tech allows conservatives and anti-vaxxers on their platforms.


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 10, 2019)

The leak is pathetic and disappointing.

Hosting it might help to show just how little of a deal it is.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

All jokes aside, principally speaking we need to host it. It's not a useful dox in the slightest, it's genuinely not compromising to anyone with a brain.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

Why are we talking about whats right or wrong or what moral or whatever. Why not talk about what the thing that will lead to the most laugh I think not releasing it is funny but it could be releasing it is even more funny. Like if you released it maybe some furry will spend hours trying to dox the kiwifarms with it but obviously that won't work. How can we use this to generate entertainment?


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

Lysolman said:


> Why are we talking about whats right or wrong or what moral or whatever. Why not talk about what the thing that will lead to the most laugh I think not releasing it is funny but it could be releasing it is even more funny. Like if you released it maybe some furry will spend hours trying to dox the kiwifarms with it but obviously that won't work. How can we use this to generate entertainment?


Fucking pussy bitch nigga


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

Jesus Wept said:


> Fucking pussy bitch nigga


Huh? my point is we shouldn't squander the massive opportunity this gives us. Releasing this could be funny especially if you got someone like tooter or dsp to act retarded over it. I remember when tooter thought the site was down when we migrated and that was pretty funny. I just want to do whats the most fun


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

kiwi farms - Twitter Search
					

The latest Tweets on kiwi farms. Read what people are saying and join the conversation.




					twitter.com
				








						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				











						Adorkable Cosplayer 🔅#storytimewith🔅 on Twitter
					

“Maybe for good or temp but they are down. #Kiwifarms  @Dominique_Skye”




					twitter.com
				








						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				











						Time Waits for Noone on Twitter
					

“Whoa, Kiwifarms is down for real? And user's IP addresses were leaked? https://t.co/9QzU0zljhF”




					twitter.com
				











						#Fsck 'Em All on Twitter
					

“Random thought: anyone know where they can get their hands on this KiwiFarms user data?  If you were one of the people doxxed by someone on the farms, having an identity would make it easier to know who to sue for IIED... 🤔”




					twitter.com
				











						more stew than man on Twitter
					

“kiwifarms having a huge security leak and having to shut down is massive play shitty games win shitty prizes”




					twitter.com
				








						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				



GG to all of these retards making it really easy to find out that they dislike the farms for some reason.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 10, 2019)

Have people at least started uploading and archiving parts of it? Even if Null doesn't want it hosted over some sense of responsibility or whatever for the site we should at least have it archived anyway.


----------



## BradolfPittler (Sep 10, 2019)

Hadn't looked to see if I got superhacked. I say host it FOR HONORABRU DISPRAY


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

Jesus Wept said:


> kiwi farms - Twitter Search
> 
> 
> The latest Tweets on kiwi farms. Read what people are saying and join the conversation.
> ...


This is what I mean this is really funny. I'm a super predator in the making guys.  Also im making archives/screenshots of these because one of the links is down

last tweet is http://archive.md/jk4xl


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

Lysolman said:


> This is what I mean this is really funny. I'm a super predator in the making guys.  Also im making archives/screenshots of these because one of the links is down
> 
> last tweet is http://archive.md/jk4xl


You've slightly redeemed yourself in my eyes by making those archives.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

there more I found on twitter just by searching kiwifarms although a decent chunk is people mad that they couldn't view threads which is pretty relatable content. 

Archive of a guy obsessed with kf http://archive.md/ARBTB

 

The comment about metokur is doubly true because ED was down at the same time


----------



## Violence Jack (Sep 10, 2019)

man these people are lame. I'm going to call them faggots later.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

Violence Jack said:


> man these people are lame. I'm going to call them faggots later.


Most of them have certain kinds of avatars too.Can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen


----------



## YW 525 (Sep 10, 2019)

Pretty bummed that the leak isn't hosted here yet. Whenever there is a leak I can always come here and grab it in short order.

Who cares if it is our information that leaked? If anything this information should have gone out faster than any other leak.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 10, 2019)

Host or be faggot forever


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 10, 2019)

Leak it, fag.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Sep 10, 2019)

Lysolman said:


> there more I found on twitter just by searching kiwifarms although a decent chunk is people mad that they couldn't view threads which is pretty relatable content.
> 
> Archive of a guy obsessed with kf http://archive.md/ARBTB
> 
> ...


That middle person tweeting already has a KF thread. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/graeme-kelly-irishbrony1988-irishbronykelly.53740/


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 10, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> That middle person tweeting already has a KF thread. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/graeme-kelly-irishbrony1988-irishbronykelly.53740/


Thank you this thread is really funny
Edit: couple pages in the thread and it isn't as funny anymore


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm personally just very happy that our turbohaxx0r friends agree that there's nothing wrong with doxing and that it is a completely acceptable behavior to engage in.  I'm so glad you saw the light.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 10, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I'm personally just very happy that our turbohaxx0r friends agree that there's nothing wrong with doxing and that it is a completely acceptable behavior to engage in.  I'm so glad you saw the light.


Funny enough this leak goes against KF's preferred method of obtaining dox. Hacking a site doesn't count as public information and you'd normally get in shit for blatantly admitting to hacking to get information.

That said, the info is out there now and should definitely be hosted.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Funny enough this leak goes against KF's preferred method of obtaining dox. Hacking a site doesn't count as public information and you'd normally get in shit for blatantly admitting to hacking to get information.
> 
> That said, the info is out there now and should definitely be hosted.


The thing about KF's preferred methods is that they tend to focus on being observant, recognizing patterns, and being a convincingly suave motherfucker at times.

Their method? Literal nigger-tier smash-and-grab.  And they grabbed the mood-rings and left the diamonds.  Lol.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 10, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> The thing about KF's preferred methods is that they tend to focus on being observant, recognizing patterns, and being a convincingly suave motherfucker at times.
> 
> Their method? Literal nigger-tier smash-and-grab.  And they grabbed the mood-rings and left the diamonds.  Lol.


I feel bad for Null as he has to deal with all the background issues but for us users it's pretty hilarious. Watching the twitter troons celebrate over getting the nothing information on the dreaded K*wiF*rms is great and I wish I could see their disappointment when they realize we couldn't care less. What's even better is a lot of people want the info hosted because that's just what happens here.

For them it was a great blow to the evils of the world but for us it was just Tuesday.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Sep 10, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> I feel bad for Null as he has to deal with all the background issues but for us users it's pretty hilarious. Watching the twitter troons celebrate over getting the nothing information on the dreaded K*wiF*rms is great and I wish I could see their disappointment when they realize we couldn't care less. What's even better is a lot of people want the info hosted because that's just what happens here.
> 
> For them it was a great blow to the evils of the world but for us it was just Tuesday.


I wonder if anyone from the dilation nation joined the 41% after this.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Sep 10, 2019)

We did it reddit!


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 10, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> The thing about KF's preferred methods is that they tend to focus on being observant, recognizing patterns, and being a convincingly suave motherfucker at times.
> 
> Their method? Literal nigger-tier smash-and-grab.  And they grabbed the mood-rings and left the diamonds.  Lol.


Or having dox super powers like Dynastia, Cricket, Zedkissed60, and Ride. They're basically the Avengers of Doxing.


----------



## IN 041 (Sep 10, 2019)

Deadpool said:


> Or having dox super powers like Dynastia, Cricket, Zedkissed60, and Ride. They're basically the Avengers of Doxing.


@Dynastia what's my name lmao


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Sep 10, 2019)

*YES.

I'M GONNA LIVE FOREVER.*


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 12, 2019)

And he's gone.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 12, 2019)

Alan Pardew said:


> And he's gone.


I cant believe dynastia is fucking dead


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 12, 2019)

rip you beautiful bastards that are kill


----------



## I Love Beef (Sep 12, 2019)

As I'm saluting and sending off WanderingVagabond, salute to you, Dynastia, where ever you are....


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't miss boingotango though


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 12, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> I don't miss boingotango though



Is he a perma or he just instantly chimped out the second he got back?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Is he a perma or he just instantly chimped out the second he got back?


He got banned five minutes after being unbanned earlier yesterday

This is his third ban


----------



## Krimjob (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't see why not just post the entire leak as a banner on the top of the website. This shit's out, either way, let's just roll with it. Practically none of us (as far as I know) got anything important leaked either way.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 12, 2019)

Punctuation, my dude.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Sep 14, 2019)

I know it's kind of a moot subject, but what would be the point of hosting it? It's not funny, there's very little info in it. There's just no reason. Most of the time doxing is kind of pointless anyway.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 15, 2019)

I like how OP said to host it, then deleted his account


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 17, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> I like how OP said to host it, then deleted his account


OP literally has a bounty on his head by the way.


----------

